# House/land package v buy established?



## Australiaherewecome! (Jan 4, 2018)

We are deciding the pro's and cons of buying a plot of land and building, or buying established.

In your opinion or experience, what would you recommend?

Financially, depending on plot size etc, do you get more for your money buying established or build?

I appreciate different areas may be cheaper or more expensive and that will factor into the cost.

Would love to hear your views please, thanks so much.


----------



## whiterocks (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi how are ya , if you drop back anyway.

Me l've always had a love of older places and renovating so l've gone for that sort of thing. lt also gives you the chance to build equity in a just a few years. As well as lower repayments if you pick something up ran down a bit.
Where as buying new things either have to go up or you need to pay it down before you have much equity.

But if l wasn't concerned about any of that stuff , l'd buy new.
Because as soon as the economy starts sliding they start doing great deals again and really at the same price often less than a renovated second hand house anyway, but your living in a brand new place , day one, how cool would that be. All l've lived in is renovators .

So if your not into renovating often a brand new house is about the same price anyway.
l do love the charm in many older places though too myself.


----------



## Warrens (Jun 25, 2021)

It is much more profitable and more comfortable to buy a plot of land where you would have a small garden in addition to the house. Well, or just a small courtyard with a beautiful landscape. In my opinion, it is much more reasonable to buy a land plot than an apartment. I say this from my own experience. It's just that I've lived in an apartment all my life. I was constantly running out of space (although the apartment was quite large). About six months ago, I finally bought a dream house at a bargain price. My wife was insanely happy with such a purchase since she dreamed of a house on earth like me. At the moment, I don't see any disadvantages in this.


----------

